# Herp care software sucks



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been using this program for about 8 months now and why **** does it have to ******* delete EVERYTHING when you click delete on one item? FFS when I click on a feeding record and then click delete and it ask me if I want to delete that record why oh why does it delete them all :censor:?

Sorry for the rant but I accidentally created a second file for one of my snakes and chose to delete it but as you can guess it deleted them all :bash:, nope I'am not happy in the ****** slightest.

Just a heads up to anyone who downloads it: Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | View topic - Herp Care Software - Free record keeping software


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

has anyone else had problems like this with HCS? If they have, then I'll delete the download link from Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum |

Please note that Ians Vivarium is in no way connected to Herp Care Software and is also NOT the only source it can be downloaded from - all we do is maintain a link to the download.

There are also links to other record keeping software on Ians Vivarium.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

gonna try it out will let you know


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

hi, i have had awful problems, i tried saving a file and it 'archived' all my records... 21 snakes feeding, shedding and hatch dates i dont have backed up. 

by archive i mean it deleted everything never to be found again. they are stored no where on my computer...

was fuming!! :bash:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

there are too many bad reviews on this thread, so the download link has been removed permanently from Ians Vivarium.

If anyone else wants to download it, you'll have to google it to find another site that offers the download link.


----------

